# No F30 in TARGET section - help



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Just starting to code. Installed and setup E-Sys. I selected F30 in the E-Sys Launcher Premium when setting it all up. So I am ready to go. I connected the cable, turned on ignition and pressed the CONNECT button in E-Sys, but I do not see my car (which is an F30 (335) in the list. Can anyone think of why that would be missing? I'm attaching a screenshot of what I'm seeing. Thanks for any help.


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

F30 falls under F20 in Esys


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

Really? Did so much reading and never came across that. I wonder why that is. Anyway, than you! :thumbup:

When coding the ignition should be on but not the engine, correct?



mini said:


> F30 falls under F20 in Esys


----------



## mini (Dec 25, 2015)

Depends on what you code. Only engine can't be coded when running. Rest is no problem. You cannot code too long on ignition because it shuts off. Then you have a problem.


----------



## RRRize (Jan 15, 2005)

So, to be clear I can code everything EXCEPT engine with engine running? If so, I will do all non-engine coding with engine running as a safety precaution.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

RRRize said:


> Really? Did so much reading and never came across that. I wonder why that is...


Per the E-Sys Installation & Setup Guide:

_*NOTE:
F001 psdzdata covers F001/F002/F003/F004/F007/RR04/RR05/RR06 (5-Series GT is an F07 NOT an F10)
F010 psdzdata covers F006/F010/F011/F012/F013/F018
*F020 psdzdata covers F020/F021/F022/F023/F030/F031/F032/F033/F034/F035/F036/F080/F082/F083/F087*
F025 psdzdata covers F015/F016/F025/F026/F085/F086
F056 psdzdata covers F039/F045/F046/F047/F048/F049/F052/F054/F055/F056/F057/F060
I001 psdzdata covers I001/I012
K001 psdzdata covers K010/K018/K019/K021/K022/K023/K032/K033/K045/K046/K047/K048/K049/K050/K051/K052/K053/K054/K080/K081
KE01 psdzdata covers K017
RR01 psdzdata covers RR01/RR02/RR03
S15A psdzdata covers F090/G001/G002/G011/G012/G030/G031/G032/RR11/RR12/RR31_


----------



## Almaretto (Nov 17, 2015)

RRRize said:


> So, to be clear I can code everything EXCEPT engine with engine running? If so, I will do all non-engine coding with engine running as a safety precaution.


You can also save your cars *FA, *SVT, and *ncd files. Then, manipulate the *ncd files offline before re-connecting to car and loading new FDL, so you are not sitting there running of car battery or idling with the engine.


----------



## peco (Nov 22, 2014)

hello 
I have a problem , I use ESYS 3.27.1 and psdzdata V60.2, I have a F31 serie, on ESYS when I use the connection F020 , the connection is ok , read svt ok but when I open it there is no decription on the file, could you explain me the problem 
thank you


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peco said:


> hello
> I have a problem , I use ESYS 3.27.1 and psdzdata V60.2, I have a F31 serie, on ESYS when I use the connection F020 , the connection is ok , read svt ok but when I open it there is no decription on the file, could you explain me the problem
> thank you


You must use E-Sys Launcher. You apparently are not.


----------



## peco (Nov 22, 2014)

shawnsheridan said:


> You must use E-Sys Launcher. You apparently are not.


Ok could you explain me,I must Download another program and where ? Or change some setting on my actual esys thank you for your help


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

peco said:


> Ok could you explain me,I must Download another program and where ? Or change some setting on my actual esys thank you for your help


You need to download E-Sys Launcher. PM Sent.


----------



## peco (Nov 22, 2014)

hi

thank you everythink work fine, i have code my car with sucess

thank you for your help 

good job


----------

